
HN: What is it with the BuildZoom story? - sgt101
I keep seeing a story &quot;Buildzoom AI for the Construction industry&quot; but with no link for comments. Is this some sort of ad?
======
yoloswagins
Buildzoom went though YC, and YC companies can post job ads.

Past of posting a job ad is disabled comments.

